# Where to buy Centipede in Canada?



## Leeum (Oct 13, 2016)

Hi there,

I'm wondering where other fellow Canadians are buying their pedes from, as I have not been able to find any reliable sources through internet searches.

There is a reptile expo coming up in my area (Toronto) in a few days, but I haven't found any information regarding whether or not there will be any pedes on sale from any of the vendors.

Does anyone know where I could look into buying a centipede in Canada (or Toronto)?

Much thanks.


----------



## Epreese (Oct 13, 2016)

Leeum said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I'm wondering where other fellow Canadians are buying their pedes from, as I have not been able to find any reliable sources through internet searches.
> 
> ...


Arachnophiliacs.com


----------



## Venom1080 (Oct 13, 2016)

tarantulacanada will be be there and they will have a 6" S dehaani for $60. at least, thats what it is on their current price list. i buy pretty much all my inverts from tarantula canada, great people with good prices on a huge list.


----------



## Leeum (Oct 14, 2016)

Thank you for the replies!

I guess there aren't many pede-peddlers in Canada hm? I was hoping to get something small like a 2-3" pedeling, but I'll definitely check out these options.


----------



## Denis Potvin (Apr 29, 2018)

Any and all venonous arachnides sales are prohibited at the Toronto expo. There will be no centipedes for sale at all. However, check with Amanda at tarantulacanada.ca, they have a good selection of centipedes. She may be able to help you out for the Expo in TO


----------

